# Ein paar Fragen zum Nebengewerbe



## diabolus (21. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe am 04.08.2010 mein Nebengewerbe angemeldet mit der Bezeichnung "Einkaufsfahrten (Wareneinkauf und Auslieferung für Dritte mit eigenem PKW). Ich habe aber bis heute diesen Fragebogen vom Finanzamt nicht bekommen. Mir wurde eigentlich immer gesagt, erst wenn ich die Steuernummer von denen bekomme kann ich anfangen mit dem Gewerbe Geld zu verdienen. Gestern sagt mir jedoch ein guter Bekannter, er hatte ab dem Tag seiner Anmeldung angefangen mit diesem Gewerbe zu arbeiten und Geld zu verdienen, also auch Rechnungen zu schreiben. Jetzt bin ich etwas wacklig. Könnte ich also wirklich schon seit dem 4. mit dem Gewerbe arbeiten? Ich strebe das Kleingewerbe (17500 €) am.

Zu dem Thema. Welche Steuern werden da eigentlich fällig und welche fallen weg?

Als Letztes, während meinen Umfragen ergab sich nun auch das Interesse von Einigen, ob ich auch in deren Auftrag ihren alten Plunder zu einem eBay Verkäufer bringe. Dabei kam mir natürlich der Gedanke, warum das Zeugs nicht selbst dann bei eBay verkaufen? Bliebe nur die Frage kann ich über mein angemeldetes Gewerbe dafür eine Rechnung schreiben?

So das reicht erstmal ^^. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. August 2010)

Hallo!



diabolus hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe am 04.08.2010 mein Nebengewerbe angemeldet mit der Bezeichnung "Einkaufsfahrten (Wareneinkauf und Auslieferung für Dritte mit eigenem PKW).


Da hast Du meiner Meinung nach gleich mehrere Fehler gemacht.
1. darfst Du nur Einkaufsfahrten machen, und den Einkauf zum Kunden bringen.
Solche Sachen wie "kannst Du meine Waschmaschine von der alten in die neue Wohnung bringen?" fällt also schonmal weg.
2. darfst Du die Fahrten nur mit einem eigenen Fahrzeug machen.
Ob ein Leasingfahrzeug oder Mietfahrzeug auch als "eigenes" Fahrzeug gilt, kann man sich drüber streiten.
Ein aus dem Bekanntenkreis geliehenes Fahrzeug (z.B. weil Deins grad in der Werkstatt ist), ist definitiv kein eigenes Fahrzeug.
3. Ein PKW bietet nun nicht wirklich viele Transportmöglichkeiten.
Die Waschmaschine mag man noch in einem Kombi transportieren können, bei einem Bett oder gar einer (zerlegbaren) Schrankwand sehe ich da jedoch ein ernsthaftes Transportproblem. 
4. "für Dritte" hätte ich weggelassen.

Daher hätte ich eher sowas wie "Einkaufsfahrten und/oder Warentransport mit einem Kraftfahrzeug (ggf. nebst Anhänger)" angegeben.
So hättest Du die Möglichkeit auch den ausschliesslichen Transport (z.B. die Waschmaschine von A nach B) anzubieten.
Auch bist Du nicht auf eine bestimmte Fahrzeugklasse beschränkt, Du könntest Dir also auch (z.B. für die Schrankwand) ein geeignetes Fahrzeug mieten/leihen.



diabolus hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe aber bis heute diesen Fragebogen vom Finanzamt nicht bekommen.


Ich sage mal so: das FA hat noch mehr "Kunden", Du kannst Dir aber sicher sein dass sie sich melden werden..... spätestens dann, wenn sie Geld von Dir haben wollen. 



diabolus hat gesagt.:


> Mir wurde eigentlich immer gesagt, erst wenn ich die Steuernummer von denen bekomme kann ich anfangen mit dem Gewerbe Geld zu verdienen.


Ich habe schon des öfteren gesehen dass Firmen einen Vermerk zu der beantragten Steuernummer machen.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch nicht 2-3 Monate darauf warten dass das FA in die Pötte kommt, schliesslich geht es ja um (D)eine Existenz.
Ein klärendes Gespräch mit dem FA sollte hier aber für Klarheit sorgen können.



diabolus hat gesagt.:


> Zu dem Thema. Welche Steuern werden da eigentlich fällig und welche fallen weg?


Informiert man sich darüber nicht vorher?! 
Befrage dazu den Steuerberater Deines Vertrauens.
Den solltest Du, zumindest in der Anfangsphase, eh zu Rate ziehen.
Denn wenn Du bei der Steuer einen Fehler machst, kann das FA diesen ggf. schnell mal als Steuerhinterziehung auslegen..... und da ist das FA nicht zu Spässen aufgelegt.



diabolus hat gesagt.:


> Als Letztes, während meinen Umfragen ergab sich nun auch das Interesse von Einigen, ob ich auch in deren Auftrag ihren alten Plunder zu einem eBay Verkäufer bringe. Dabei kam mir natürlich der Gedanke, warum das Zeugs nicht selbst dann bei eBay verkaufen? Bliebe nur die Frage kann ich über mein angemeldetes Gewerbe dafür eine Rechnung schreiben?


Nein, denn es ist kein Wareneinkauf/keine Auslieferung.
Du würdest also schlichtweg einem Gewerbe nachgehen, für welches Du keine Genehmigung (Gewerbeschein) hast.
Bei bekanntwerden wirst Du mit der Gewerbeaufsicht zu tun bekommen (von Abmahnungen, und den damit verbundenen Kosten, durch die vermeintliche "Konkurenz"  bzw. der Wettbewerbszentrale mal ganz abgesehen).
Anders könnte es aussehen wenn auf dem Gewerbeschein sowas wie z.B. "Handel mit gebrauchten/neuen Handelswaren (Non-Food) ohne Reparatur" stehen würde.
"ohne Reparatur" ist deshalb wichtig, weil sonst ggf. noch die Handwerkskammer und deren Handwerksordnung ins Spiel kommen könnte.
"Non-Food" ist deshalb wichtig, weil bei Lebensmitteln ggf. besondere Transport-/Lager-/Hygienevorschriften ins Spiel kommen könnten.

Wie Du siehst habe ich das "Non-Food" bei den Einkaufsfahrten/dem Warentransport weggelassen.
Dieses habe ich bewusst gemacht, weil Du ja nicht mit Lebensmitteln handeln willst, sondern für Andere Einkäufe erledigen willst.
Dieses soll sicherlich nur im näheren Aktionsradius geschehen.
Da würde ich mich noch darüber informiren ob und welche Vorschriften ggf. einzuhalten sind, und mir dieses auch schriftlich bestätigen lassen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke dass das Gesundheitsamt dafür zuständig ist.

Alles in allem würde ich also den Gewerbeschein ändern/erweitern lassen.
Kostet zwar auch wieder ein Paar Euro, aber dafür erweiterst Du Dir auf legale Weise Dein Betätigungsfeld.
Was Du davon tatsächlich ausübst spielt keine Rolle, ausschlaggebend ist was Du ausüben darfst.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieses ist wie immer keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## diabolus (21. August 2010)

> Da hast Du meiner Meinung nach gleich mehrere Fehler gemacht.
> 1. darfst Du nur Einkaufsfahrten machen, und den Einkauf zum Kunden bringen.
> Solche Sachen wie "kannst Du meine Waschmaschine von der alten in die neue Wohnung bringen?" fällt also schonmal weg.



Soweit so richtig. Aber das ist kein Fehler das war absicht und ist auch okay so. 



> 2. darfst Du die Fahrten nur mit einem eigenen Fahrzeug machen.
> Ob ein Leasingfahrzeug oder Mietfahrzeug auch als "eigenes" Fahrzeug gilt, kann man sich drüber streiten.
> Ein aus dem Bekanntenkreis geliehenes Fahrzeug (z.B. weil Deins grad in der Werkstatt ist), ist definitiv kein eigenes Fahrzeug.



Das ist soweit auch geklärt. Der Zusatz kam sogar von der Dame auf dem Amt. Dabei geht es weniger darum das es "mein" Auto ist, mit welchem ich die Fahrten mache, sondern darum das ich für das Gewerbe kein eigenes Fahrzeug anschaffen muss. In diesem Punkt habe ich mich auch in meiner Region schlau gemacht und wie es aussieht müssen wirklich Haarspalter bei uns am Werke sein, welche im Falle einer fehlenden Angabe des eigenen PKW Abmahnungen schicken mit dem Verweis es müsse für das Gewerbe ein eigenes Fahrzeug angeschafft werden, welches ausschliesslich für das Gewerbe genutzt wird.



> 3. Ein PKW bietet nun nicht wirklich viele Transportmöglichkeiten.
> Die Waschmaschine mag man noch in einem Kombi transportieren können, bei einem Bett oder gar einer (zerlegbaren) Schrankwand sehe ich da jedoch ein ernsthaftes Transportproblem.



Es geht in meinem Fall um Einkäufe im Bereich Lebensmittel, also Material aus Lidl, Aldi, REWE usw.



> 4. "für Dritte" hätte ich weggelassen.
> 
> Daher hätte ich eher sowas wie "Einkaufsfahrten und/oder Warentransport mit einem Kraftfahrzeug (ggf. nebst Anhänger)" angegeben.
> So hättest Du die Möglichkeit auch den ausschliesslichen Transport (z.B. die Waschmaschine von A nach B) anzubieten.
> Auch bist Du nicht auf eine bestimmte Fahrzeugklasse beschränkt, Du könntest Dir also auch (z.B. für die Schrankwand) ein geeignetes Fahrzeug mieten/leihen.



Wie gesagt, es geht wirklich nur um Einkäufe aus Läden wie Lidl, Aldi und so. Ich habs schon getestet da passt ne Menge ins Auto rein ^^. Der Zusatz für Dritte kam ebenfalls vom Amt, denn Einkaufsfahrten in meinem Sinne müssen von Dritten bestellt werden ansonsten würde es nicht den Sinn machen.



> Ich sage mal so: das FA hat noch mehr "Kunden", Du kannst Dir aber sicher sein dass sie sich melden werden..... spätestens dann, wenn sie Geld von Dir haben wollen.



Japp das FA hat noch eine ganze Menge mehr "Kunden". Ich würde auch in keinster Weise nörgeln wären die in beide Richtungen so langsam. Aber ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass wenn das FA etwas will die abartig schnell sein können.



> Ich habe schon des öfteren gesehen dass Firmen einen Vermerk zu der beantragten Steuernummer machen.
> Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch nicht 2-3 Monate darauf warten dass das FA in die Pötte kommt, schliesslich geht es ja um (D)eine Existenz.



Richtig so sehe ich das auch. Aber bei meiner Suche (und ich suche schon seit mind. 2 Wochen jeden Tag) fand ich bislang nur die Bemerkung, dass auf die Rechnung die Steuernummer muss. Auch ein Freund von mir hat sich mit einem INet-Shop nebenberuflich selbstständig gemacht und siehe da, zwei Rechnungen später hab es sofort böse Briefe weil keine Steuernummer auf der Rechnung war. Wie es sich jedoch mit der von dir angegebenen Bemerkung verhält wäre interessant heraus zu finden, zumal ich ja wirklich hier sitze, alles ist startklar nur ich warte auf diese doofe Nummer.



> Ein klärendes Gespräch mit dem FA sollte hier aber für Klarheit sorgen können.



Ja find du mal jemand der dafür zuständig ist, anwesend ist, gerade Zeit für dich hat, dich nicht 22 Minuten in der Warteschlange hängen lässt um dann von einer anderen Person ausrichten zu lassen das er jetzt Feierabend hat usw. Das ist alles gar nicht so einfach bei den Jungs.



> Informiert man sich darüber nicht vorher?!
> Befrage dazu den Steuerberater Deines Vertrauens.
> Den solltest Du, zumindest in der Anfangsphase, eh zu Rate ziehen.
> Denn wenn Du bei der Steuer einen Fehler machst, kann das FA diesen ggf. schnell mal als Steuerhinterziehung auslegen..... und da ist das FA nicht zu Spässen aufgelegt.



Nene mit dem FA leg ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht an. Was ich eigentlich nur wisse will ist welche Steuern "noch" anfallen wenn man ein Kleingewerbe angibt. Ursprünglich sollte das Ganze als Vollberuflich gestartet werden, doch beim Existensgründerbüro wurde mir geraten es Nebenberuflich anzufangen, da wohl in Städten wie Ludwigshaven usw. solche Projekte schon baden gingen. Ich weiss also was ich zu Zahlen hätte wenn ich es als Vollgewerbe angemeldet hätte, aber weiss nicht genau was wegfällt wenn ich es jetzt als Kleingewerbe angebe. So ohne ausgewiesener Umsatzsteuer usw.



> Nein, denn es ist kein Wareneinkauf/keine Auslieferung.
> Du würdest also schlichtweg einem Gewerbe nachgehen, für welches Du keine Genehmigung (Gewerbeschein) hast.
> Bei bekanntwerden wirst Du mit der Gewerbeaufsicht zu tun bekommen (von Abmahnungen, und den damit verbundenen Kosten, durch die vermeintliche "Konkurenz"  bzw. der Wettbewerbszentrale mal ganz abgesehen).
> Anders könnte es aussehen wenn auf dem Gewerbeschein sowas wie z.B. "Handel mit gebrauchten/neuen Handelswaren (Non-Food) ohne Reparatur" stehen würde.
> ...



Klare Aussage mit der ich etwas anfangen kann ^^. Wenn also mein Kundenstamm mal gross genug sein sollte und sich das anfängt zu lohnen kann ich das Gewerbe ja immer noch ummelden. Meines Wissens nach ist das ja kein Hexenwerk.



> Wie Du siehst habe ich das "Non-Food" bei den Einkaufsfahrten/dem Warentransport weggelassen.
> Dieses habe ich bewusst gemacht, weil Du ja nicht mit Lebensmitteln handeln willst, sondern für Andere Einkäufe erledigen willst.
> Dieses soll sicherlich nur im näheren Aktionsradius geschehen.
> Da würde ich mich noch darüber informiren ob und welche Vorschriften ggf. einzuhalten sind, und mir dieses auch schriftlich bestätigen lassen.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke dass das Gesundheitsamt dafür zuständig ist.



Richtig. Der Handel mit diesen Waren wäre mir persönlich gerade für den Anfang zu stressig. Ist ja schon so eine Sache Hackfleisch vom Discounter bis zum Kunden zu bringen. Schon da sind Kühltaschen und eine maximale Transportzeit vorschrift. Das Zeugs auch noch zu lagern und die Kontrollen vom Gesundheitsamt da hätte ich echt keine Lust drauf ^^.



> Alles in allem würde ich also den Gewerbeschein ändern/erweitern lassen.
> Kostet zwar auch wieder ein Paar Euro, aber dafür erweiterst Du Dir auf legale Weise Dein Betätigungsfeld.
> Was Du davon tatsächlich ausübst spielt keine Rolle, ausschlaggebend ist was Du ausüben darfst.



Japp das ist richtig. Das wird auch passieren wenn ich die Tätigkeiten erweitere. Ich war mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob es sich bei einem Kleingewerbe so verhält wie bei einer GmbH. In einer früheren Selbstständigkeit als GmbH war da wirklich grosser Wert drauf gelegt worden, nun wollte ich wissen ob es bei einem Kleingewerbe ähnlich genau genommen wird.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antwort!



> PS: dieses ist wie immer keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.



Ist notiert ^^


----------



## puschimuschi (28. September 2010)

dr. dr.! oder doktor! doktor!

deine ausführungen hier waren super! und ich habe auch eine frage dazu...
vielleicht hast du auch einen tip für mich!?

nebengewerbe: grafikdesign

ich würde gerne erweitern, würde gerne restaurierte (günstig ersteigerte möbel "aufgemöbelt") möbel und dekosachen (entweder selbstentworfen und "gehandwerkert" oder gekaufte weiter-) verkaufen. erstmal nur über onlineshop. muss ich was beachten? einfach nur "möbel verkaufen" ?

gruss.


----------

